# 2013 new years concert



## h1478971 (Dec 6, 2009)

Anyone see the 2013 new years concert in Vienna? I think it was good.


----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

h1478971 said:


> Anyone see the 2013 new years concert in Vienna? I think it was good.


Yoiks! What happened to the "unwelcome anniversary" thread? Opinion is/was divided (and not just on the grounds of the quality of the performance - which I'm sure was really very good).


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Yes I saw it over lunch on TV. Quite fun when conductor gave 'gifts' to orchestra members. Settings magnificent, playing great. Music lousy. Don't like Waltz Kings.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

KRoad said:


> Yoiks! What happened to the "unwelcome anniversary" thread? Opinion is/was divided (and not just on the grounds of the quality of the performance - which I'm sure was really very good).


Appears to have been closed.


----------



## Rapide (Oct 11, 2011)

h1478971 said:


> Anyone see the 2013 new years concert in Vienna? I think it was good.


No Andre Rieu, I hope.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

It's in the can. I'll get around to it one of these days/weeks/months. I'm sure there are some who will be tempted to say it's, "Worse than most." 

Danny Boy's up next year.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I liked when the flutist pinned a tiny stuffed-animal bird to the barrel of his flute, very cute.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

h1478971 said:


> Anyone see the 2013 new years concert in Vienna? I think it was good.


Are there any clips on youtube yet?


----------



## davinci (Oct 11, 2012)

Saw it on PBS. I enjoyed it very much except for the director's infatuation with the Musikverein. Too many Sky-Cam shots of the venue and not enough of the conductor/orchestra relationship. However, I did love hearing the VPO performing J. Strauss.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I liked when the flutist pinned a tiny stuffed-animal bird to the barrel of his flute, very cute.


I gave you a *like* on the reporting of, but I don't think i'll like that action.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Vaneyes said:


> I gave you a *like* on the reporting of, but I don't think i'll like that action.


Who wouldn't pin a stuffed animal to their instrument? :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

davinci said:


> Saw it on PBS. I enjoyed it very much except for the director's infatuation with the Musikverein. Too many Sky-Cam shots of the venue and not enough of the conductor/orchestra relationship. However, I did love hearing the VPO performing J. Strauss.


Yes, and in past years they haven't felt it awkward to go off property. Such as, Schonbrunn Palace and Spanish Riding School.

I've never been sold on Walter Cronkite (RIP) and Julie Andrews, as host/hostess. Bicker, bicker.


----------



## davinci (Oct 11, 2012)

Vaneyes said:


> Yes, and in past years they haven't felt it awkward to go off property. Such as, Schonbrunn Palace and Spanish Riding School.


I've seen it and it's a little too much.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I approve. Let us have a little fun at least once a year. We promise to be solemn in all the concerts for the rest of the year.


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

I saw it! I thought that Psy and MC Hammer really complimented themselves well, their rendition of Gangnam Style coupled with 2 Legit 2 Quit was so emotionally charged...I had tears in my eyes by the end of it! Wait, Vienna you said? Oh no sorry, I missed that one. The area I live in is too conservative to offer channels like "PBS" lol


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

I thought it was very average


----------



## davinci (Oct 11, 2012)

bassClef said:


> I thought it was very average


But would you still feel that way if we just heard the concert without all the visuals.


----------



## h1478971 (Dec 6, 2009)

noticed more women in the orchestra this year?


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I finally got around to watching it. I can't even give it average marks. I thought the Wagner inclusion was out of place. The traditional program contained some tunes that weren't interesting to begin with, but dragged on forever with Andrews blah-blah, scenery and dancers.

FWM has no stage persona. The stuffed animals he was handing out had more. Even the little bird. 

A stinker. Three thumbs down.


----------



## h1478971 (Dec 6, 2009)

Vaneyes said:


> I finally got around to watching it. I can't even give it average marks. I thought the Wagner inclusion was out of place. The traditional program contained some tunes that weren't interesting to begin with, but dragged on forever with Andrews blah-blah, scenery and dancers.
> 
> FWM has no stage persona. The stuffed animals he was handing out had more. Even the little bird.
> 
> A stinker. Three thumbs down.


I have seen conductors in the past not even conduct. This is 3 thumbs up!
I think it was sub standard due to the women in the orchestra


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Oh, oh, what do we have here?


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Re the Wagner inclusion, an acquaintance told me about it, its similar to how they played Haydn on his anniversary in 2009 & also Otto Nicolai in 2010. They do this sort of tribute to vary the program a bit, as well as playing a selection of lesser known/obscure stuff from the Strauss waltz clan. But I cannot comment on this year's performance, I did not watch it. I actually prefer Andre Rieu if we're talking about stuff like this, his gigs are definitely more lively and fun, but I don't want to debate this on this thread.


----------



## Rapide (Oct 11, 2011)

Sid James said:


> Re the Wagner inclusion, an acquaintance told me about it, its similar to how they played Haydn on his anniversary in 2009 & also Otto Nicolai in 2010. They do this sort of tribute to vary the program a bit, as well as playing a selection of lesser known/obscure stuff from the Strauss waltz clan. But I cannot comment on this year's performance, I did not watch it. I actually prefer Andre Rieu if we're talking about stuff like this, his gigs are definitely more lively and fun, but I don't want to debate this on this thread.


I agree regarding Andre Rieu. His gigs etc. doesn't really belong to a Classical Music forum


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

h1478971 said:


> I have seen conductors in the past not even conduct. This is 3 thumbs up!
> I think it was sub standard due to the women in the orchestra


Maybe I'm a bit slow this morn but I don't understand this post.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Sid James said:


> Re the Wagner inclusion, an acquaintance told me about it, its similar to how they played Haydn on his anniversary in 2009 & also Otto Nicolai in 2010. They do this sort of tribute to vary the program a bit, as well as playing a selection of lesser known/obscure stuff from the Strauss waltz clan. But I cannot comment on this year's performance, I did not watch it. I actually prefer Andre Rieu if we're talking about stuff like this, his gigs are definitely more lively and fun, but I don't want to debate this on this thread.


I certainly hope not it's been done ad nauseum!


----------



## h1478971 (Dec 6, 2009)

moody said:


> Maybe I'm a bit slow this morn but I don't understand this post.


The inclusion of women in the Vienna Phil probably is not helping them.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

h1478971 said:


> The inclusion of women in the Vienna Phil probably is not helping them.


I don't suppose you are supposed to say that,particularly as this orchestra was just about the last to hire women.
Where are you based, Outer Mongolia?


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

I only watch it for the Blue Danube and try to catch it every year. I love that piece, when heard once a year.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Rapide said:


> I agree regarding Andre Rieu. His gigs etc. doesn't really belong to a Classical Music forum


As moody said, we've had that debate many times here, so lets just leave it. & BTW, every thread here you are on my back, can you kindly just leave me the hell alone? Rather than ask me question on every damned thread I contribute to, YOU answer the question & talk to the topic of the thread. That would be BETTER. Thank you in advance.


----------

